# First Kindle 3 case I have seen available now ( updated w/video)



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/TrendyDigital-WaterGuard-Waterproof-Padding-Generation/dp/B003Y335BG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1281011457&sr=8-2-spell

Has anyone tried one of these cases for their Kindle 1 or Kindle 2?

Video


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have one. The K1 fit in it and the K2 did also. I bought it when I had the K1, so I'm sure the new K3 will fit in it as well. It is easy to use and keep the Kindle dry. It is not really convenient to turn the K off and on, but even the expensive water resistant covers have that problem.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Kathy said:


> I have one. The K1 fit in it and the K2 did also. I bought it when I had the K1, so I'm sure the new K3 will fit in it as well. It is easy to use and keep the Kindle dry. It is not really convenient to turn the K off and on, but even the expensive water resistant covers have that problem.


This is one of those things where it would be good to have the option to lengthen, or even disable, the amount of time before the screensaver kicks in - switch it on before you put it in the case and leave it on till you're sure you've finished with it.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

This looks like it might be good for reading in the tub.  Does it have much of a glare?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have one for my K2.  I have used it in direct sunlight and there is a bit of a glare.  But it's not a huge issue.  YMMV.
I like the fact that they've added some padding.  
deb


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

drenee said:


> I have one for my K2. I have used it in direct sunlight and there is a bit of a glare. But it's not a huge issue. YMMV.
> I like the fact that they've added some padding.
> deb


When you aren't in direct sunlike (like in the tub) is there noticible glare?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I just put my Kindle into the Trendy and went and sat on the side of the tub and I would say no glare.  The vinyl of the cover is shiny, but caused me no problems in reading a page.
deb


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

drenee said:


> I just put my Kindle into the Trendy and went and sat on the side of the tub and I would say no glare. The vinyl of the cover is shiny, but caused me no problems in reading a page.
> deb


Thanks for checking Deb!


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

Is it really waterproof?  That would be a hand extra case to have.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Not yet


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I had the previous model on an Amazon Wish List for the K2.  It looks like it's been redesigned, it's $19.99 vs. $15.99, and not eligible for Amazon Prime whereas the previous one was.


----------



## mysteryrdr (Apr 16, 2010)

That case looks very handy.  I miss being able to read in the tub.  Hmmm...I can see another order in the very near future while I await the arrival of my K3.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't tested the waterproof aspect of the Trendy.  I guess I could put a paper towel in the case and emmerse it in water.  
deb


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

oooh Deb, please test!  My other option is a freezer bag.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Test completed, and the Trendy passed.  Paper towel dry.
deb


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought mine right before a trip to river with my children and grandchildren. I was afraid that the babies would splash water on it. I sat outside by the pool and river with no glare. I also did a test with a paper towel and put it under water. No dampness at all. I use it on my boat all the time and have no problem with a glare. I do tend to sit in the shade which helps.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

I might pick one up. I see on their website they offer more color choices than just the black one on Amazon. They have them in Blue, Purple, White and Red and also offer a non-padded one in White only.

http://trendydigital.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=4_21


----------

